# Loose adj. rear sight on Hi Power - question



## gunsrfun1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello - I have a BHP with the adjustable rear sights. I noticed today that the rear sight mechanism (not the dovetail part, just the adjustable part) has some slight movement to it left and right, and up and down, when I push on it. I believe this is just a normal "springiness" due to the way the sights are built, with the windage and elevation adjustments being governed by a spring mechanism. It seems to shoot straight, so I don't think the sites are flopping around while I'm shooting. But I thought I would ask. Please don't answer unless you know for sure - if you have a BHP with adj sights, maybe you can check yours. Thanks.


----------



## gunsrfun1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I called Browning today (should've done that before posting this question) and they confirmed that some play in the sight is normal, due to the spring adjustment mechanism.


----------

